# Amelia Earhart Museum Atchison Kansas. The last remaining Lockheed Electra 10-E aircraft in the world



## Kyushuj7w (Sep 11, 2021)

The Amelia Earhart Museum Atchison Kansas. 
Amelia spent her youth in Atchison and they claim their native daughter with a great deal of pride. The museum building is a recent addition that now protects the aircraft. The small airport has a few crop dusters and private aircraft. The plans for interactive exhibits and other displays are ongoing though covid slowed things down and strangled funding for the moment. The lone docent met us at the museum by appointment with one other very elderly person who was visiting on his way to the east coast who had worked on the aircraft in its earlier life back in the 70's . He was on a last journey home and stopped in to see it. The docent was happy to get a little history on the aircraft that until this time had been unknown. The benefactor here was a woman who had planned to make a repeat of the 1930s trip but she fell ill and while the restoration was completed she was incapable of making the trip. The aircraft will never fly again as its too rare to risk. Amelia home still exists and is a museum as well overlooking the Missouri river. 









Home - Amelia Earhart Hangar Museum







ameliaearharthangarmuseum.org








































I counted the people on the wing and looking out the window ports including the pilot and co pilot. Lets say they were way over the allowed limit on people in the days it was used as a drop plane. Today the pilot and business would lose its certification. .




This small monument is not part of the museum, its seems virtually forgotten and hidden by overgrown shrubbery. I only noticed it as we were leaving and stopped the car to see what it was. No path leading to it. As the docent came out to lock up I walked back over to call her attention to it. She did not know much of its history and said it does not belong to us.. I suggested they try to get some control over it and try to get it out of the elements as the base was crumbling and it would eventually topple.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 11, 2021)

What a beautiful airplane. Glad this one was saved.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 12, 2021)

The Museum of Flight in Seattle has an Electra 10E on static display.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

